# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Si të mos vuaj njeriu në dashuri!?

## shefqeti11

Cfare duhet te bej dikush qe te mos ket vuajtje nga dashuria?

Cfare duhet te bej dikush qe te jet gjithmone i lumtur dhe i rrethuar vetem nga dashuria?

Si duhet te veprojme!?





Jane keto disa pyetje nga pergjigjet e te cilave, mund te marrim disa mesime se si te jemi me te fort ne radh te pare, dhe ne radhe te dyte,  te mesojm disi, se cfare hapash duhet te ndjekim per t'iu shmangur problemit te pare dhe per te qen nen krahet e te dytes!


Eshte dikush nga ju antar/e te forumit te na keshilloj!?

Nqs po, mire se te vini...



Pershendetje!

----------


## Zemrushja

Pershendetje Shefqeti11

Te kam thene qe te kane zene qymyri po sme besove  :pa dhembe:  

Dashuria eshte si droga.. po nuk e more nuk qetesohesh..

Por gjithsesi do te te thoja.. 

Ke gjetur nje pike qe eshte shum e veshtire ti japesh pergjigje. Nuk ka keshilla per kete gje. Perpiqu te jetosh pjese te jetes qe nuk i ke jetuar me pare, dhe qe te duken interesante madje dhe te terheqin.. 

Perpiqu te drejtohesh tek dikush tjeter. Nese nuk mund ta gezosh dashurine me ate person qe ti do dhe s'mundesh, atehere "harroje" .. s'ke tjeter cfare te besh vetem se te perpiqesh te heqesh mendjen sa me shume.. Gjej forcat ne vetvete per te mos rrene ne pesimizem dhe besoj se gradualisht do kaloje.. 

*"Koha eshte sherruesja e plages"..*

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Thjesht duhet te hapim zemren dhe te lejojme qe ajo tna udheheqe...

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Thjesht duhet te hapim zemren dhe te lejojme qe ajo tna udheheqe...


Ku shkuan ato dreq celsash mor....mooooosss,i paskam humbur :buzeqeshje: 

te pershendes,laci..

----------


## Pratolini

Vuajtja nga dashuria eshte e pashmangshme...!

Disa here mund te jete vete kripa e dashurise, vecse si i thone : Gjella me kripe e kripa me karar  :shkelje syri:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Thjesht sduhet te dashuroj

----------


## Gerrard

> Thjesht sduhet te dashuroj


Lind pyetja ka njeri qe nuk dashuron?? Ehhhh as qe behet fjale kur ka dashuruar dhe Don Zhuani tek vepra e W. Shakespeare haroje mos kete njeri qe mos dashuroje.

Shefqeti11: Lere zemren te te udheheqi dhe gjithshka do ta realizosh, ne shum raste na drejton zemra dhe jo mendja. Kur dashurojme me mendje nuk eshte e gjate, thjesht eshte nje iluzion kur dashuron me zemer ka dhe dhimbje. Nuk ka njeri qe te te keshilloj dhe te thoje qe kshu nuk dashurohesh. Nese je i dashuruar lere zemren te zgjedh dhe te komandoje.

Kalofsh Mire

T-B

----------


## zhorzhi

Mendoj  se kush  dashuron  shume ,vuan  shume.
por cdo njeri perpiqet te  eliminoje vuajtjen duke u ngushelluar
me faktin qe dashuron me zemer.

----------


## nadule

Mos dashuro vetem me zemer, por edhe me mendje.....

----------


## bebushja

Kush dashuron vetem  me zemer pa ven ne perdorim llogjiken vuan me shume ne dashuri,pra kure kemi te bejm me ndenjen e pakontrolluar nga truri vuajtjet jane prezente dhe ne vazhdim.....Jo se ata qe jane te qarte ne dashurin e tyre nuk vuajn,vuajn por ne doza pak me te vogla,vet dashuria brenda vetes eshte vuajtje,por e embel aq sa eshte e deshirushme nga te gjithe
te pershendes shefqet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zhorzhi

> vet dashuria brenda vetes eshte vuajtje,por e embel aq sa eshte e deshirushme nga te gjithe


Pikerisht  per kete vuajtje te embel doja te thoshja edhe une.
se vete fakti qe ti je i,e, dashuruar,
te ben te mendosh,pra ne nje menyre apo ne nje tjeter te  vuash brenda teje.

----------


## e panjohura

Ska dashuri pa vuajtje njeriu qe nuk vuan ai nuk ka ndjenja fare.Nuk eshte vuajtje vetem ndarja vuajtje eshte edhe bashkimi nganjehere,pa pak vuajtje edhe jeta nuk eshte interesant, po lutem qe mos te kete vuajtje te pa kalueshme....

----------


## Çaushi

Vujtja ne dashuri mendoi  deri ne nje shkalle te lejushme i skalit dhe i forcon njerzit  , i bene ata te shofin dhe gjykojne nga kende te ndryshme jeten e tyre , i bene ata te shofin gabimet dhe te mirat e nje periudhe kohore qe ishin se bashku .
Edhe vuajtja e dhe lumturia jane pjese e jetes ,jane sfida qe duhet ditur perballuar ...do ua kujtoi nje thenje te nje filozofi qe tani emri sme kujtohet :
"Lumturia e gjithesecilit gjendet ne koken e tij "
Te mendojme me shume per lumturine .....keshtu qe i paraprijme ndjenjave psiqike kah e mira dhe jo nga vujtja .

respekte

----------


## SRV

O Çeto,po te vetmen vuajtje te bukur qe njeriu ka ne jete,do tia mohosh vetes.Ajo eshte vuajtja me e bukur,qe per fat te keq zgjat pak.Sapo mbaron kjo vuajtje,çdo gje behet rutine.Prandaj dhe dashuria e pare nuk harrohet kurre,sepse instalohet ne C- My System.D.m.th ne zemer.Le te vuajne pra te gjithe te dashuruarit dhe nuk do ta harrojne kurre kete ndjenje te bukur.

----------


## gesti_7

Nuk besoj se ka ndonje formule per te shmangur vuajtjet qe lindin nga dashuria.
*Mos qaj per nje dashuri te humbur, por buzeqesh sepse e ke njohur dashurine.* Mendo qe ka dhe me keq, njerez qe nuk e kane njohur akoma.
*Nqs nje dashuri ka humbur do te thote qe nuk ka qene e duhur per ty.* Keto jane dy keshilla per te ulur sado pak por jo per te shmangur vuajtjet prej saj.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Cfare duhet te bej dikush qe te mos ket vuajtje nga dashuria?
> 
> Cfare duhet te bej dikush qe te jet gjithmone i lumtur dhe i rrethuar vetem nga dashuria



Pershendetje shefqeti dhe urime per temen...

Vuajtjeve te jetes nuk mund ti shmangemi dot,qofte edhe ato te dashurise!
Zemra eshte e krijuar ne nje menyre te atille qe te doje dhe te perballoje cdo situate,qofte gezim apo vuajtje!
Ne arrijme te duam dhe te njohim dashurine dhe kjo eshte gjeja dhe dhurata me e bukur qe na eshte dhene nga jeta...dashuria eternele nuk mundet te ekzistoje,pasi me kalimin e kohes bashke me ndryshimin e njerezve,ndryshon edhe dashuria!
Cfare duhet te bejme thua ti per te qene te lumtur dhe te dashuruar?!
Duhet te jemi vetvetja,duhet te vazhdojme te japim dhe te vazhdojme te dashurojme,duhet te ecim perpara dhe te kalojme te dicka tjeter kur dicka te kaluar nuk mundet me ta perserisim!
Per te qene te lumtur duhet te jemi te dashuruar dhe te japim cdo gje qe kemi per hir te dashurise,te duam pa hile dhe te duam perjetesisht deri ne vdekje,te duam dhe te jemi te dashur,te duam ne menyre reciproke!
Aty qendron celesi i lumturise.....te besimi dhe sinqeriteti...te dashuria dhe te pasioni!

respekte

----------


## shefqeti11

Pershendetje te gjithve, faleminderit per pergjigjet tuaja...

Me pak fjale, ose me mire, me sa kam arritur te kuptoj une, nga postimet tuaja, nuk paska shpetim prej kesaj vuajtje!
gje qe e prisja, por, nuk e deshiroja...

gjithsesi...

si shume te tjer edhe ketu, ashtu edhe une, ndonje here mendoj se, duhet ta lem zemren e hapur...nga ku ta ket mundesin dashuria te depertoj(pamvarsisht se ajo deperton ne zemer sido qe te jet), dhe te shijoj ato cka i dhurohen ne jet...ketu na qendron thelbi i  problemit (mendoj), pasi, qoft edhe kur nje grimc e vogel kalon nepermjet zemres, me pas ajo le gjurmet e saj ne cdo vend qe ka shkelur dhe domosdo do te jen ato gjurme, gjurme dhimbjesh...!

ndonje here tjeter mendoj se, nuk duhet te lejojm zemren te na komandoj, (dal ketu ne mendimet e disa antareve qe kane shprehur, te dashurojm duke llogjikuar e jo vetem me zemer) duhet te marrim vet ne dore disa prej frenave te dashurise, ku te kemi mundesin te komandojm timonin e jetes sone qe mos te na coj ne gremine...(duke e bere kete gje, do te jemi shume here me te lire edhe me te qete, se sa ne rastin e pare, ku ndjekim vetem zemren.) 
por sa te zot jemi, por sa e afte do jet llogjika jone kundrejt zemres...!? kurr nuk jemi aq te fort sa shprehemi ne fjale...nje pjes e madhe vuajn prej dashurise, dhe japin keshilla se si te veprojm per t'iu shmangur disi kesaj vuajtje, po per veht vehten tuaj, a i zbatoni keto keshilla?

ja u thot shefqeti pergjigjen:

asnje here nuk i zbatoni...pse?, sepse,
eshte aq e thelle dashuria, po aq edhe e ceket, sa nuk mund te arrijm t'i gjejm as fundin dhe as fillimin...

ju pershendes dhe ju falenderoj serish per pergjigjet tuaja te ngrohta...

----------


## sanfrancesco

te dashurosh jo vetem me zemer po edhe me mendje me duket ca e veshtire...pse thone qe dashuria te ben "budalla" dhe dashuria eshte "e verber".Sepse cdo gje qe ti ben kur je i dashuruar te duket e llogjikshme, vetem kur ke dale nga vorbulla e dashurise sidomos kur ngrene ndonje shuplake te forte fillon e gjykon e llogjikon per ate qe ishte, e si ishe sjellur, po ne klete pike cfare kuptimi ka? S'do te gabosh me heren tjeter?
nc..nc..nce.......mbase nuk i perxerit te gjitha gabimet e heres se meparshme po te pakten gjysmat i perserit.....
Thjesht dashuria jetoje per ate qe eshte, me drite, me gazin, me lumturine qe te jep, me ankthin e pritjes, me mendjen qe s'funksionon per gje tjeter po vetem: kur do takohemi?cfare do organizojme per takimin e ardhshem......
dhe shija e hidhur qe ngelet  kur ka mbaruar, eshte normale, s'ke si ta shmangesh , ben pjese e asaj dashurie.nqs se do te shkruanim nje liber do ishte epilogu.

----------


## Dorontina

*Me duket qe çdo njeri nji dit vuan nga dashuria.*
 si Dashuria ashtu edhe psimet e ndryshme te jetes e bejn njeriun me te fort me te mir me te pjekur edhe shum te ndieshem se ka prek REALITETIN.
*realiteti asht vuajtja* , me vujt per dashuri vertet ka  shum dhembje por asht e domosdoshme per tia dit vleren tjetres Dashuri .

Ne europ dashuria asht gje e lirê , njerzit vuajn me pak se fill gjejn tjetrin ose nuk dashurohem teper ne dikend , ose kan miq te shumt qe dashuris si empin rendesi vetem kah vitet 40-ta ku ather njeriu asht pjek me trup dhe me mend.ather lind dreqi nga barku dhe vlerat qmohen shum...
----------------------------------
sa asht keq me ja thy zemren dikujt .....
*vetem dashuria sheron dashurin .....*

----------


## ShocK

S'ka dashuri pa vuajtje, dashje pa dashje cdo person e ben njeriun qe do te *vuaj*.

----------

